# Warhammer: End Times Vermintide Announced (video game)



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://vermintide.com/
http://www.bluesnews.com/s/158830/warhammer-end-times-vermintide-announced

Fatshark announces Warhammer: End Times Vermintide, a new co-op first-person shooter/brawler set in the end-times of the Warhammer universe (we were hoping for something more reality-based after mistakenly reading this as "Warhammer: End Times Verisimilitude" at first). This is expected in the second half of this year for Windows, Xbox One, and PlayStation 4. A new website is now live, offering details on the game and an announcement teaser trailer with a look at some cinematics. Here's word:

Independent developer Fatshark announced today the development of Warhammer: End Times - Vermintide, a co-operative action first person shooter and melee combat adventure set in the End Times of the iconic Warhammer Fantasy universe. Vermintide is scheduled for release in the second half of 2015, for Windows PC, the Xbox One, all-in-one games and entertainment system from Microsoft via the [email protected] self-publishing program, and PlayStation®4 computer entertainment system.

In Vermintide, the city of Ubersreik is under siege as players select from a band of five heroes with different play-styles and abilities, all equipped with unique gear and personalities. Working together cooperatively, players must use their individual attributes to survive an apocalyptic invasion from hordes of relentless, power hungry Skaven, across a range of environments stretching from the top of the Magnus Tower to the bowels of the Under Empire.

“Combining gritty combat with cooperative multiplayer action, Vermintide will provide the player with a completely new perspective of the Warhammer Fantasy universe, through the eyes of the heroes they play,” said Martin Wahlund, CEO of Fatshark. “Staying true to the fantasy lore, with familiar foes and locations, we look forward to winning the hearts of enthusiasts and newcomers with this new take on the Warhammer story”.

The time of mortals is ending, and the reign of Chaos draws ever closer. The Dark Gods are at last united in a singular purpose, loosing their madness across the world as never before. In the Empire of Sigmar, Karl Franz's gaze is focused on the incursion of the savage northmen, but it is not the only threat. As the Chaos moon Morrslieb waxes full, shrill voices echo through tunnels gnawed far beneath the Empire's cities, and a Skaven host swarms towards the surface. It emerges first in the city of Ubersreik, a screeching mass that consumes all before it. Soon Ubersreik is a charnel-town, drowning beneath the malevolent shadow of the Horned Rat.

Yet even in the darkest times, there are always champions to light the way. As Ubersreik cowers, five heroes, united by capricious fate, carry the fight to the rat-men. It remains to be seen whether they have the strength to survive, let alone work together long enough to thwart the invaders. One truth, however, is beyond all doubt: should these five fall, then Ubersreik will fall with them.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Hard to judge without seeing gameplay and stuff but conceptually, this sounds awesome.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This sounds very much like Borderlands set in the warhammer universe. Reserving judgement till i can see actual gameplay.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like Warhammer meets Gauntlet meets wack-a-mole . . . errr ratman.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Anyone looked at the Heroes page? Looks like one character will be a Witch-Hunter. The Second looks like a Fire Mage. Third is clearly a Dwarf. His rounded head makes me think he's either wearing a bandana or maybe, just maybe (probably not) an Irondrake.

Can't really make much out of the last two. Fourth looks human. Last one maybe an elf but not a nice one. Looks like a ghoul from the silhouette.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Really need more than a standard press release. Without game play or at least a trailer it's hard to judge.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Hugh Jackman's Van Helsing/Chandra Nalaar or femHades/steampunk Gimli/one-pauldroned Warcraft Human/guardian of the Bridge of Death from MP and the Holy Grail. They're my estimates.


----------

